# ein user kde 4, ein anderer kde 3.5

## Yonathan

hallo

ich würd gern die kde 4 testweise auf meinem system installieren und dafür einen zweiten user anlegen, der diese nutzt, während mein eigentliches-userprofil weiter nutzt.

meine frage ist nun, was muss in der /etc/rc.conf stehen, gibt es die möglichkeit in die jeweiligen homeverzeichnsse die datei:

~/.xsession 

mit dem eintrag:

XSESSION="kde-3.5" oder

XSESSION="kde-4"

zu legen?

und wenn ja, muss ich den eintrag aus der rc.conf nehmen?

habe im /etc/conf.d/xdm auch ncoh nen loginmanager stehen, aber der wird ja sowieso von der /etc/rc.conf überschrieben.

über helfende worte und ein wenig ordnung wäre ich sehr erfreut.

lg yona

----------

## treor

ich weiß das es nicht empfohlen wird, aber es geht auch beide mitm selbern user zu nutzen... 

einfach beim login über kdm unter session kde-3.5 auswählen  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *treor wrote:*   

> ich weiß das es nicht empfohlen wird, aber es geht auch beide mitm selbern user zu nutzen... 
> 
> einfach beim login über kdm unter session kde-3.5 auswählen 

 

dann geht aber nur kde4 oder kde-3.5 wenn du mit dem selben Benutzer beide gleichzeitig laufen lassen möchtest, hast du ein problem

----------

## Yonathan

über einen benutzer beides laufen zu lassen ist nicht empfohlen, cih werd mal schauen, ob, wenn ich den benutzer und das passwort eingebe auswählen kann welche kde ich nehm.. war mir garnicht bewusst, dass es da noch ne option gibt...

aber über die .bashrc oder ähnliches müsste es sich doc h auch einstellen lassen oder nicht? 

mal davon abgesehen, dass sowieso kdm-3.5.8 startet und noch nicht kdm-4.0, oder nicht?

----------

## firefly

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> über einen benutzer beides laufen zu lassen ist nicht empfohlen, cih werd mal schauen, ob, wenn ich den benutzer und das passwort eingebe auswählen kann welche kde ich nehm.. war mir garnicht bewusst, dass es da noch ne option gibt...
> 
> aber über die .bashrc oder ähnliches müsste es sich doc h auch einstellen lassen oder nicht? 
> 
> mal davon abgesehen, dass sowieso kdm-3.5.8 startet und noch nicht kdm-4.0, oder nicht?

 

die Version des kdm ist egal, KDM-3.5.x zeigt dir auch kde-4 /bzw kde-svn in der Auswahl der möglichen "Sessions" an.

----------

## Yonathan

ah, ok

gut zu wissen.

dann werd ich, wenn ich alles emerged habe mal die augen offen halten, ob ich was mit session finde...

----------

## firefly

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> ah, ok
> 
> gut zu wissen.
> 
> dann werd ich, wenn ich alles emerged habe mal die augen offen halten, ob ich was mit session finde...

 

auf deutsch heist es "Sitzungstyp"

----------

